# just installed bags annnnd....



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

im not sure how i feel about them. i need some opinions from people who daily there car. Im use to driving on coilovers. My car was at a perfect height.. any lower id be hitting everything... any higher and it looks like ****. After installing my kit, i aired up to the height i was at before.. only problem is the bags are not as stiff as the coils so it bounces and i hit ****.. BUTT i do have three blown sturts which never made a damn difference when i had coils.. soo if i spend the money to replace them with good struts.. will that mid level bounce continue because they are bags or will it be much better.... id love feedback here... cause as of now im not to fond of them.:sly:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you using bag over coil?

I daily my car just as low as I was static. The ride is 100x better. My grandmother wouldn't even complain about the ride. 

However to enjoy it, you do need properly operating shocks/struts.


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah I have bag over coil. Sorry should of said that lol


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

auditt20 said:


> Yeah I have bag over coil. Sorry should of said that lol


Yeah that's why it's so shtty. Get real air struts in the front, sport shocks in the rear and you'll love it.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

.Ant said:


> Yeah that's why it's so shtty. Get real air struts in the front, sport shocks in the rear and you'll love it.


Yep, get the real parts. That, and don't ride on broken ****.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

My daily height is lower than it was static and it's a much more enjoyable ride :thumbup:


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

I honestly wish I stayed on coils, but they are fun I guess


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

. EH said:


> I honestly wish I stayed on coils, but they are fun I guess


To each their own I suppose. As soon as I installed my bags I knew I should have done it a long time ago


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like a bad experience with air only because you are not getting the full advantages without proper struts, etc. As most will testify, once you get the proper setup you'll wish you would have done it sooner. I've had many sets of coils on my previous cars and now that I'm on air I wish I would have done it sooner. I also have the advantage of the Subaru kits by Air Lift having camber plates and damping built in. I daily my car and have more than 30K miles on the kit with ZERO complaints. :thumbup:


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Agreed with most of what has already been said in this thread. Never half ass two things, whole ass one thing.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, riding on 3 blown dampers with air springs (BOC) and you wonder why your ride sucks?


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah im buying new struts asap. When I was on coils I never had a problem with that. Def a bit difference now. Hopefully all will be great once they arrive.


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, typical douche comment on vortex. Way to waste a post.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

auditt20 said:


> Wow, typical douche comment on vortex. Way to waste a post.


If you had pieced together a theory of why it rode like crap before complaining on a public forum maybe you wouldn't get a remark like that? Ever think about it from a different point of view??

I had a huge long schpeel typed out to follow my post, but deleted it specifically because I didn't think you deserved a proper explanation because it is 100% evident that you did zero research before you ordered your product and you did zero research about the problem you are having. 

Don't get me wrong, I help people more than 99.9% of the other guys on vortex, but honestly do yourself a favor and do a bit of searching and come up with a theory before you bring this type of **** up, it has been preached many many many times before. And common sense also dictates similar results. Use it :thumbup:


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

I dont have time tp look through a thousand pages with people saying oh its awesome and oh it ****. I wanted opinions on people who have done the research and have tested them. Thats what the internet is for. Thats what a forum ia for....there Is some threads that are a face palm. Doesnt mean u know something that everyone knows it.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

You could have done 7 minutes of "research" and realized that bag over coil is not a good option unless you absolutely cannot afford anything beyond that.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

auditt20 said:


> I dont have time tp look through a thousand pages with people saying oh its awesome and oh it ****. I wanted opinions on people who have done the research and have tested them. Thats what the internet is for. Thats what a forum ia for....there Is some threads that are a face palm. Doesnt mean u know something that everyone knows it.


You should probably stick with coils then. :thumbup: If you actually took the time to search for your questions, you would find that the air suspension forum is full of resources and people that are willing to help. This isn't something you can simply rely on other people's experiences on. It will only get you so far. The more you learn yourself, the more comfortable you will be when problems arises.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

auditt20 said:


> I dont have time tp look through a thousand pages with people saying oh its awesome and oh it ****. I wanted opinions on people who have done the research and have tested them. Thats what the internet is for. Thats what a forum ia for....there Is some threads that are a face palm. Doesnt mean u know something that everyone knows it.


You need to look through about 3 pages to realize that it isn't a good option unless you are super strapped for cash. If you are just looking for people to feed you answers because you are too lazy to search for yourself then you might want to look elsewhere :thumbdown::thumbdown:



helloterence said:


> You should probably stick with coils then. :thumbup: If you actually took the time to search for your questions, you would find that the air suspension forum is full of resources and people that are willing to help. This isn't something you can simply rely on other people's experiences on. It will only get you so far. The more you learn yourself, the more comfortable you will be when problems arises.


Hell he should probably stick with OEM suspension, and a completely stock car for that matter because the engineers at Audi have done their research on suspension. :laugh:



macleanshaun said:


> You could have done 7 minutes of "research" and realized that bag over coil is not a good option unless you absolutely cannot afford anything beyond that.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Technically my question was anyone haveing problems riding lower on bags and it hitting fender and having a mushy feeling. Just like when u buy coilovers with different tention rates. Research is hard to find on that assuming every bag and ever car is different. So once again. Someone would have to expierence this to get the answer I am looking for. I dont feel my question was a retarted one at all. I making sure that this was not a common problem with bags or if its because of my struts. End of story. Thank u to all the people that put there honest input


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just order up some adjustable struts, swap them out and you will be set. I am running the performance Airlifts and when they are set to 5 clicks from the hardest setting they feel exactly like my coilovers did. It makes a lot of difference having fully adjustable and functional struts under the car. :thumbup:

Also lets see some pics


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

The air suspension forum really is the only place on vortex that I will actually read threads. People are actually here to help out.


----------



## YuMmKIV28 (May 11, 2008)

S**t Tony...and i thought the mkiv gti/jetta forum was bad.


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that would drive me crazy having the compressor in the same airspace as me.  I have them way hidden for a reason, i can't even tell when they turn on or off and i prefer it that way lol


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kool beans man doea it muffle the sound that much?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

auditt20 said:


> Kool beans man doea it muffle the sound that much?


What do you mean? I can't even hear my 3 compressors running, like completely silent inside and outside of the car. So i guess so? :laugh:


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice. How fast does ur tank fill lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Iku said:


> Yep, get the real parts. That, and don't ride on broken ****.


This


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

I will add..... "You get what you pay for....." And you Sir, bought the cheapest, smallest options...... Now look at the results.


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually my results are great. I replaced the struts and everythings perfect. No bounce. No rub. Perfect. Soooo no


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

auditt20 said:


> Actually my results are great. I replaced the struts and everythings perfect. No bounce. No rub. Perfect. Soooo no


Did you go with airlift struts? :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Did you go with airlift struts? :thumbup:


I think he literally just changed the struts and stayed bagover.


----------



## riceslayer (Feb 15, 2012)

:facepalm::beer::thumbdown:


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

stupid thread is stupid, especially bagging over coil blown struts.


----------

